# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  PhotoRobot, Prague, Czech Republic

## Airicist

Website - photorobot.com

youtube.com/FotorobotVideo

vimeo.com/user13864071

facebook.com/FotoRobot

----------


## Airicist

Photographer vs. Photorobot contest

Published on Jul 8, 2013




> Comparing speed of a photograher vs. photorobot in a product photography contest shows clearly the advantages of automated solutions. 
> 
> FotoRobot.cz designs studio hardware and software for product photography automation. Suitable for any studio that needs to increase the efficiency of production. The number of shots and position of camera can be set up in BASIP controlling software that comes with the hardware. Can be used for 360° or 3D spin photography as well as for "ordinary" still photography for online and print publishing.
> There is no limit to photo quality - our hardware, our software but your camera and you settings!

----------

